# Leptospermum scoparium Manuka



## Zhey (Dec 22, 2011)

I am cutting Manuka brush for the oil and here on the east cape in New zealand we have a species that is of high quality and contains the highest percentage of antibacterial potency in the world.
Beekeepers are fighting over the area but i have noticed the crossing of Manuka/Kanuka, as kanuka taints the oil, the cross shows no sign of tainting in the oil. i think the high number of bees have contributed to this crossing. As the area is the last to flower the bees are being shifted from areas of manuka of low value
Question i would like to know if it is possible to grow this manuka in another area, and still keep its properties?


----------



## possumtrapper (Dec 22, 2011)

Worth a try mate. I did a trial of ten tonne from a site at 500 metres ASL of 'native to the area' Manuka (inland Motu) and it was a high quality oil but not enough volume to be profitable to the extractors (Coast Bio, they just broke even after paying me) Apparently the altitude/cold has something to do with volume of yield as well as the species? I hear commercial harvesting is going on at east cape, nelson and northland. If you wanted to get technical you could try take a soil sample from the current site and then find a matching or close to it site to sprinkle seed. Best of luck.


----------

